# Does Anyone Know How to Make Cuttings of Barters Anubias?



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a huge one of these in my tank that is constantly putting up new shoots. How would I cut it? I'm assuming by just cutting it between the bulbs on the bottom of my plant. Is this right?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

mine make new head shoots whereever I have cut the stem. that said they are very slow about doing it.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I finally got around to make cuttings, and they're all doing fine. I did cut between the bulbs, making sure that there were roots on each cutting. Lastly, I buried them under the gravel as you would do a new plant. Less than one day later, there are almost ten new shoots already coming up. Awesomeness. Everyone should go out to their fish store today and get one of these plants, because soon enough, you'll have five plants of the same size. My favorite plant. Ever.


----------

